# status on wow64 in wine?



## forgiven_noob (Jan 9, 2020)

hi, what is the status on having a wine package capable of doing the following things: 

- running 32bit and 64bit programs (wow64) 
- dvk 

I can find only records of people making their own hacky patches for it.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 9, 2020)

What answer do you expect? This already has been extensively discussed.



forgiven_noob said:


> I can find only records of people making their own hacky patches for it.



Personally, I consider my patches quite ok.


----------

